# Freebsd 12.1, amd64 - firefox and thunderbird have disappeared from the pkg repository?



## DavidBrierley (Mar 10, 2020)

I did an automated update of my installed packages earlier today and it removed both firefox and thunderbird. I went to another machine and navigated to the pkg repository and sure enough for Freebsd 12.1 with amd64 architecture, both of these packages are gone. They are also both missing from the Freebsd 11 amd64 repository. I also checked the Freebsd 13 repository and I found them there but I have not upgraded to 13 yet. I am currently recompiling both of them from the ports directory. Any thoughts on what happeded?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

DavidBrierley said:


> I found them there but I have not upgraded to 13 yet.


Just a friendly reminder that 13 aka -CURRENT is an _unsupported development_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


Both Firefox and Thunderbird are in the latest repository. In quarterly they failed to build: https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds/default:quarterly:121amd64:527970:beefy2#new_failed


----------



## colemakker (Mar 10, 2020)

Just registering that I'm having the same problem, output from my automated pkg upgrade was:

```
$ sudo pkg upgrade -y
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31527 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (5 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (5 candidates): 100%
The following 5 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        firefox-73.0.1,1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        vlc: 3.0.8_15,4 -> 3.0.8_16,4
        librsvg2: 2.40.20 -> 2.40.21
        ffmpeg: 4.2.2,1 -> 4.2.2_1,1
        dav1d: 0.5.2_1 -> 0.6.0

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 4

The operation will free 210 MiB.
24 MiB to be downloaded.
[1/4] Fetching vlc-3.0.8_16,4.txz: 100%    9 MiB   1.6MB/s    00:06
[2/4] Fetching librsvg2-2.40.21.txz: 100%  180 KiB 184.8kB/s    00:01
[3/4] Fetching ffmpeg-4.2.2_1,1.txz: 100%   15 MiB   2.0MB/s    00:08
[4/4] Fetching dav1d-0.6.0.txz: 100%  371 KiB 379.7kB/s    00:01
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/5] Deinstalling firefox-73.0.1,1...
[1/5] Deleting files for firefox-73.0.1,1: 100%
[2/5] Upgrading dav1d from 0.5.2_1 to 0.6.0...
...
<snip>
...
$ pkg search firefox
$ pkg search firefox-esr
$ uname -a
FreeBSD f121l 12.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC  amd64
$ date
Tue Mar 10 21:29:32 NZDT 2020
```


----------



## jmos (Mar 10, 2020)

The problem is dav1d; If You update it via packages it ends up like this:


```
jo@freya ~>  firefox
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libdav1d.so.3" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
```

The easiest way for users of packages is to lock dav1d temporary: "pkg lock dav1d"


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

The problem was caused by an update to Firefox/Thunderbird which required a newer version of nspr. But the nspr update wasn't imported into the quarterly branch yet, causing the build of Firefox/Thunderbird to fail.

The issue should be resolved now and Firefox/Thunderbird will appear again after the next build run. 



			svn commit: r527969 - in branches/2020Q1: Mk www/firefox www/firefox/files
		






						[ports] Revision 528114
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Mar 10, 2020)

This kind of annoyance seems to occur regularly.
It would be safer to replace the version in the repo only when the new one successfully builds.
Do you thing modifying the build workflow in such a way would be feasible?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

There are already various tests and processes. Doesn't mean mistakes can't happen.


----------



## DanDare (Mar 10, 2020)

I got this yesterday after upgrading desktop from 12.0-RELEASE to 12.1-RELEASE and 'pkg upgrade' on quarterly. For now what I did was 'ln -s /usr/local/lib/libdav1d.so.4 /usr/local/lib/libdav1d.so.3'. Testing pages, it works but for example watching videos in youtube sound comes with echo effects and WARNINGS like 'Decoder=828645c80 Decode error: NS_ERROR_DOM_MEDIA_FATAL_ERR (0x806e0005) - RefPtr<MediaSourceTrackDemuxer::SamplesPromise> mozilla::MediaSourceTrackDemuxer:oGetSamples(int32_t): manager is detached.: file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/firefox-72.0.1/dom/media/MediaDecoderStateMachine.cpp, line 3337'

I will just keep firefox this funny until it's reachable in quarterly.


----------



## losjapos (Mar 12, 2020)

Today, after retry install *firefox* and *thundebird*, the package's appeared again with new version of *nspr* package and other missing dependencies.

`fbsd% sudo pkg update --force
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   1.3MB/s    00:05   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31541 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
fbsd% sudo pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (7 candidates): 100%
The following 3 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        ca_root_nss: 3.50 -> 3.51
        nspr: 4.24 -> 4.25
        nss: 3.50 -> 3.51

Number of packages to be upgraded: 3

2 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/3] Fetching nss-3.51.txz: 100%    2 MiB 945.7kB/s    00:02   
[2/3] Fetching nspr-4.25.txz: 100%  244 KiB 250.3kB/s    00:01   
[3/3] Fetching ca_root_nss-3.51.txz: 100%  290 KiB 296.5kB/s    00:01   
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/3] Upgrading nspr from 4.24 to 4.25...
[1/3] Extracting nspr-4.25: 100%
[2/3] Upgrading nss from 3.50 to 3.51...
[2/3] Extracting nss-3.51: 100%
[3/3] Upgrading ca_root_nss from 3.50 to 3.51...
[3/3] Extracting ca_root_nss-3.51: 100%
fbsd% sudo pkg install thunderbird firefox
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        firefox: 74.0_2,1
        thunderbird: 68.5.0_1

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 409 MiB more space.
92 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/2] Fetching thunderbird-68.5.0_1.txz: 100%   42 MiB 415.6kB/s    01:46   
[2/2] Fetching firefox-74.0_2,1.txz: 100%   50 MiB 677.9kB/s    01:17   
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/2] Installing thunderbird-68.5.0_1...
[1/2] Extracting thunderbird-68.5.0_1: 100%
[2/2] Installing firefox-74.0_2,1...
[2/2] Extracting firefox-74.0_2,1: 100%
=====
Message from firefox-74.0_2,1:

--
## Missing features

Some features found on Windows, macOS and Linux are not implemented:

- Native audio (requires OSS backend, feature parity with ALSA or PulseAudio)
- Encrypted Media Extensions (requires Widevine CDM binary)
- Process sandboxing (requires Capsicum backend)
- Reduced memory usage (requires mozjemalloc)
- Crash Reporter (requires Google Breakpad and reproducible builds)
- Performance profiling (requires GeckoProfiler)
- Gamepad API (requires libusbhid backend)
- WebVR (requires open source runtime)
- TCP fast open
- `about:networking` (requires link state notification)

## Audio backend

To select non-default audio backend open `about:config` page and
create `media.cubeb.backend` preference. Supported values are: `alsa`,
`jack`, `pulse`, `pulse-rust`, `sndio`. Currently used backend can be
inspected on `about:support` page.

## smb:// issues
Network group, machine, and share browsing does not work correctly.

## sftp://
Only sftp access using public key authentication works. To easily
setup public key authentication to `remote_host`:

    $ ssh-keygen
    $ cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh remote_host "cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys"

The SSH server on `remote_host` must allow pub key authentication.
fbsd% date
Wed Mar 11 21:30:38 CST 2020`


----------

